# Menu



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Has anyone been to the Performance Center lately and happen to have a current pic of the dinner menu for BMW guests at the Marriott?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is the current menu.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Ibiza said:


> Here is the current menu.


I snapped a pic last night but forgot to post it. Good seeing you today!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Shon528 said:


> I snapped a pic last night but forgot to post it. Good seeing you today!


Same here, it’s a very small world!!! I sat in the G82 carbon fiber seats after the factory tour— check out the other forum for my impression. Safe trip home😊


----------

